# Looking for a Redfish Tournament Partner for 2010



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

NEVERMIND


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Get a hold of Brad King. [email protected]. Him and Dawna are playing fishing team match-makers for all the guys with similar situations as you Chris. Instead of "guys/girls", you got "with boat/without boat"...haha


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I guess I'll have to do that Jimmy. lol



By the way, hows it been?


----------

